# questions about turkey hunting?



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

i want to start turkey hunting and im wondering where a good place to turkey hunt. what gun do i need to use? and whats good calls.


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

you should use a 12 gauge and you can probably pick up a pretty good call at either H.O. or cabelas. as for where, i know that there are a lot of them S.W. of town. they would probably be hard to find because i have only seen them in big flocks in some fields over there. otherwise there are some good spots down in southern MN. :wink:


----------



## rookieshooter (Oct 28, 2008)

sod44 said:


> i want to start turkey hunting and im wondering where a good place to turkey hunt. what gun do i need to use? and whats good calls.


I agree about the 12ga. I like the ones that have the screw in chokes. This way you can use the Turkey chokes that are full. Meaning you have more constriction at the muzzel then the bore. Plus you can get more open chokes for other hunting if you like. Next you have to pattern the the gun. Pace off around 30 yards and get yourself one of those Turkey paper targets that show the head and neck. No body shooting Turkeys. Then aim for the head and neck area and see how many pellets are striking the vitals. Also see if the majority of pellets are striking where your pointing. You don't want a gun that shoots to the right, left or to high or to low. Most of my guns seemed to shoot too low for me. If this is the case you may want to raise the the area you put your cheek on by placing felt or one of those pads you can get from your local gun shop. As far as shells to shoot. The major shell manu. make a good selection of Tukey loads. My gun handles 4s really well. 
I had one of those 3.5" 12 ga. guns and in all honesty did not pattern as well as my Old Rem 3". Plus they kick like hell. I had to take an Aspirin before and after shooting it. Which ultimetly led to me selling it or I would have used it for a high priced Tomato stake.
I'm also not a fan of those real short barrel Turkey guns. They just seem too whippy for me and do not give me that long sighting plane that just seem to impact more where I'm looking.
Might want to look into one of those light gathering sigts also. Great for low light conditions.

I've spent over 40 years hunting these magnificent birds and deserve a quick kill.

Then hope you have many mornings like this.


----------

